# Preliminary breed x4 merits...



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

When a cat of Preliminary breed status has achieved their 4 merits it seems to me that there is no where to go in teens if showing until the breed is progressed to Championship status. So what do owners do?
Do you give up showing?
Do you continue showing to just raise awareness of the breed?
Do you (can you) show in Pedigree pet section? (if so would there be any going back to Open classes if the breed gained Championship status?)

Just wondering, trying to learn a bit more 
I maybe need the GCCF handbook for bedtime reading


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

I find this all very confusing too, I don't have quite the same situation as you but Bernard, being a fawn point is at intermediate status. He has to get three intermediate certificates to become a qualifier and I believe that two more qualifiers are needed before the fawn points can reach full status.

I had wondered, if when this happens, his ICs would mean he automatically became premier but I don't think this is the case. I think he would then have to get 3 all over again. I'm also not sure what happens when he gets the three ICs (well, IF he gets them!) like you, maybe I should have a read of the handbook too!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Notnowbernard said:


> I find this all very confusing too, I don't have quite the same situation as you but Bernard, being a fawn point is at intermediate status. He has to get three intermediate certificates to become a qualifier and I believe that two more qualifiers are needed before the fawn points can reach full status.
> 
> I had wondered, if when this happens, his ICs would mean he automatically became premier but I don't think this is the case. I think he would then have to get 3 all over again. I'm also not sure what happens when he gets the three ICs (well, IF he gets them!) like you, maybe I should have a read of the handbook too!


This is just a wondering ... It is confusing though.
Let's get a copy each then call each other to debate lol


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> This is just a wondering at the moment.. It is confusing though.
> Let's get a copy each then call each other to debate lol


Haha! That would be a loooong call! Are you thinking of getting a new cat then? Exciting!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

As far as Merits go I do keep a cat on the show bench after they have 4 merits, my stud boy has 9 merits. It is to keep the profile of the breed high, as the girls have been in kitten or recovering condition he has been my only Snowshoe that I could show. 

Assessment breeds are still competitive and only one cat can be given BOB so I still see the point in showing despite achieving the 4 merits. Also progression is supported by a good result in the side classes so there is a point to showing a cat with 4 merits I think. 

I definitely wouldn't show in the Pedigree Pet classes, it seems wrong, as my cats meet the standard of points for their breed so can be shown in the pedigree classes, it would feel like I was only showing to gain higher titles, which sort of seems unfair, to be competing against other cats that have no choice but to be in the HHP section as their cat doesn't meet the standard of points or is ineligible to show in breed classes. Others might see it differently of course.

I have a BSH cp and white girl who has 3 IC's I will show her again as a neuter maybe, but I don't think the Ic's can transfer across in any way - I may be wrong though. Please let me know when you have read the handbook!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

You can still keep showing to keep the profile of the breed high as Alaskacat says and whilst I admit to being in the dark as to Merits, cats at Intermediate level are certainly able to be considered for Best in Show so there is always that incentive even after becoming one of the 20 cats with the required 3 ICs to help take the breed to Champ status. 

When the Selkirks were at IC level our Jack gained his 3rd IC, thus becoming the 9th qualifying cat at that level out of the 20 needed, AND, on the same day, also beame the first one of his breed to be awarded an Overall BIS at an all breed show. We continued to show him for fun and to let people see this "new" breed until they got to Champ status - and afterwards of course lol


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What about another cat who has reached the top, such as Coontastic Nijinsky? Also your Dreamcatcher too will be in this situation soon wont she Carol? What do people do there?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Certainly one of the kittens (not mine) in the RagaMuffin section at one show got a best slh in show so must have also been eligible for bis. 

I have to admit to not being very good on the whys and wherefores - left that to the club secs. Just waited to be told what to do next. But . . . I think that everything resets at each level.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> Certainly one of the kittens (not mine) in the RagaMuffin section at one show got a best slh in show so must have also been eligible for bis.
> 
> I have to admit to not being very good on the whys and wherefores - left that to the club secs. Just waited to be told what to do next. But . . . I think that everything resets at each level.


Interesting though eh Spid 
If attending a show with other cats anyway then it would be great to pop another along for the assessment, as Alaskat says to further people's knowledge...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting thread well i may have a little secret regarding the the bsh cp & white to tell you on ...sunday.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> What about another cat who has reached the top, such as Coontastic Nijinsky? Also your Dreamcatcher too will be in this situation soon wont she Carol? What do people do there?


Dilemma that one, Jo. Nothing to stop you continuing in the Olympian class, in fact the first HP Olympian Gold is still being shown in the Olympian classes. Two views on that - 1) - the cat has got to the top, why continue and "block" others, just go for BOB only if you still want to show the cat and have a chance of BIS. 2) - at the top you need to keep the competition high otherwise eventually cats who are only just worthy or not quite worthy will - with lenient judges - be getting the titles simply through lack of decent competition, if you want to be the best you have to beat the best.

It will be at least next year before Dream can get to Gold as she is not now in any all breed shows until at least February and she still needs 2 more all breed certificates so I will not have to make that decision until at least March, possibly even later, which gives me plenty of time to decide which path I want to follow. I certainly don't want to retire her yet, she is only just 7 1/2, and I have some "sympathy" with both a) AND b) lol, so some hard thinking in 2013.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> the cat has got to the top, why continue and "block" others, just go for BOB only if you still want to show the cat and have a chance of BIS.


People who believe you should retire a cat from the bench to 'give others a chance' get right up my nose. The greatest cat will be surpassed by a better one eventually if breeders truly are in it to 'improve the breed' as they claim.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

havoc said:


> People who believe you should retire a cat from the bench to 'give others a chance' get right up my nose. The greatest cat will be surpassed by a better one eventually if breeders truly are in it to 'improve the breed' as they claim.


And in the HP section so much of it is subjective that even consistent winners come across judges that just don't like them as much as others in the class!

Had to chuckle at a friendly HP "rival" recently - they "moaned" at me for entering Dream in an upcoming breed show in the Olympian, saying "but you don't need any more breed ones" (she has 3 already) - solely, we both knew, because 9 times out of 10 Dream beats her cat in it. Ironically this person has one of the few current Gold Olympian HPs which she still enters in the Olympian, which, indeed, she is fully entitled to, so I am afraid I countered with " Well X doens't need ANY but you still enter him in it" LOL.

Touche!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> we both knew, because 9 times out of 10 Dream beats her cat in it


Just goes to prove that most people enter cats in shows to win, not to 'show' them. If the best are constantly being removed from the bench then the next round of winners can only be the next best and so on. If all good athletes stopped entering competition I could wheeze my way round a track to a gold medal but it wouldn't mean much


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

havoc said:


> Just goes to prove that most people enter cats in shows to win, not to 'show' them. If the best are constantly being removed from the bench then the next round of winners can only be the next best and so on. If all good athletes stopped entering competition I could wheeze my way round a track to a gold medal but it wouldn't mean much


Precisely!


----------

